# Sennheiser PC350 ist nur am rauschen



## KempA (8. Januar 2011)

Hallo,

heute hat Amazon endlich mein neues Headset geliefert. yuhee yuhee freu freu
Ausgepackt, angeschlossen... es klingt echt gut, aber es rauscht schon wirklich sehr nervig wenn ich das Headset ganz aufdrehe und Windows nur zur Hälfte (wenn man Windows ganz aufdreht kann man es total vergessen). Wenn ich dann das Mikro anschalte wird das rauschen etwas leiser.
Ein Kumpel von mir hat das PC360 und er kann Headset+Windows ganz aufdrehen ohne rauschen.
Jetzt frag ich mich ob bei meinem Headset irgendwas kaputt ist, und ich es zurückschicken soll?

Soundkarte ist übrigens ne Creative Xfi Xtreme Gamer

Grüße!


----------



## Whitey (8. Januar 2011)

Was meinst du mit rauschen? ist das wirklich ein rauschen? oder eher ein surren das lauter und leiser wird, jenachdem wie du die Maus bewegst?

Ps: vllt hast du eine Onboard-Soundkarte, falls ja steck das Headset doch mal dort an.


----------



## KempA (8. Januar 2011)

Ja, es ist ein richtiges rauschen.
Auf der Onboardkarte höre ich kein rauschen, jedoch ist diese auch wirklich extrem leise.
Bei meiner Xfi ist das Headset gegenüber meines alten (Creative Fataliry für 30€ ) auch leise (jedoch viel lauter als bei der Onboard), aber das Rauschen ist halt wirklich sehr sehr nervig.


----------



## Whitey (8. Januar 2011)

Versuch mal das Problem noch ein bischen mehr einzugrenzen, indem du z.b. zu deinem kumpel mit dem PC360 gehst und dein Headset mal bei ihm testest, falls es dort immer noch rauscht würde ich es zurück schicken. Du könntest auch noch versuchen deinen Soundkartentreiber zu aktualisieren, ich glaube zwar nicht das es etwas bringen wird, aber testen kann man es ja.

Edit: Du hast dein Headset aber nicht über das Frontpanel angeschlossen? wenn ja dann bitte direkt mit der Soundkarte verbinden.


----------



## KempA (8. Januar 2011)

Testen geht leider nicht, da er sehr weit entfernt wohnt.
Headset steckt direkt in der Soundkarte und Treiber hab ich auch die neusten


----------



## Whitey (8. Januar 2011)

Das ist natürlich blöd, ich würde aber trotzdem versuchen das Headset irgendwo anders zu testen z.b. an einer Stereoanlage um einen Defekt wirklich ausschließen zu können.


----------



## KempA (8. Januar 2011)

Werd ich aufjedenfall machen, vielen Dank für deine Hilfe"!


----------



## lordofthe1337 (8. Januar 2011)

Mikrofon an oder ausgeschaltet?


----------



## KempA (8. Januar 2011)

Ich hab jetzt ma im Soundtreiber vom Spielemodus in den Unterhaltungsmodus geschaltet und das rauschen ist da nur noch auf voller Lautstärke ganz leise zu hören (trotzdem ist das Headset viel zu leise, die Xfi ist ja auch eigenltich eine ganz ordentliche Soundkarte...)


----------



## KempA (8. Januar 2011)

lordofthe1337 schrieb:


> Mikrofon an oder ausgeschaltet?



Wenn ich das Mikro anschalte wird das rauschen leiser

EDIT: Wenn ich das rote Kabel für das Mirko rausziehe ist das rauschen komplett weg^^


----------



## lordofthe1337 (8. Januar 2011)

Tja ich wusste es 
Einfach im Creative Mixer die Mikrofon Wiedergabe ausschalten dann ists auch mti eingestecktem Mikro weg.


----------



## KempA (8. Januar 2011)

lordofthe1337 schrieb:


> Tja ich wusste es
> Einfach im Creative Mixer die Mikrofon Wiedergabe ausschalten dann ists auch mti eingestecktem Mikro weg.



Ja, aber ich würde mein Mikro ja gerne benutzen (ohne extremes rauschen)


----------



## TAZ (8. Januar 2011)

Du sollst nur die Mikro-Wiedergabelautstärke auschalten, habe ich auch so gemacht und hört trotzdem hört mich jeder im Skype/TS...

Schaltest ja nicht die Aufnahme oder den Eingang ab.


----------



## KempA (8. Januar 2011)

TAZ schrieb:


> Du sollst nur die Mikro-Wiedergabelautstärke auschalten, habe ich auch so gemacht und hört trotzdem hört mich jeder im Skype/TS...
> 
> Schaltest ja nicht die Aufnahme oder den Eingang ab.



Hast recht, funktioniert 

Klingt echt gut, aber die Jungs aufem TS beschweren sich sie würden meine Schüsse die ganze Zeit auch hören^^


----------



## KempA (8. Januar 2011)

Konnte jemand von euch vll schon das pc350 direkt mit dem 360 vergleichen?


----------



## PEG96 (8. Januar 2011)

Hab so mal ne frage, wieso findest du die pc350 zu leise, dreh am besten net voll auf, auch wenn es sonst "zu leise" ist, mit voller lautstärke hörste irgendwann gar nichts mehr. 
Vergleichen konnte ich die beiden headsets noch nicht, ich hab es auch nicht vor, da ich ein gegner von headsets bin nen kopfhörer und nen mikro sind in jeder klanglichen hinsicht besser, was mich am meisten nervt ist der meistens übertrieben matschbass. es gibt aber auch gute headsets, ausnahmen bestätigen die Regel


----------

